# security system override



## soadman13 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a 93 se model that i cant get the security system to let me start the car. I read the book and it said to put the key in the door lock and unlock it and that will turn off the system. the problem is that i dont have the original key. the key i have only works in the ignition. I have never locked the vehicle until some dumb broad who i was giving a ride to locked it. i had to have triple A come out and pop it. and the security system has locked me out since that point. i disconnected the battery and pulled the fuse for the alarm system but as soon as i put them back in it goes off again. Does anyone know another override besides the key?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

unplug the anti-theft module.
no we won't tell you where it is.


----------

